# 46-460



## Mesquite Woodworker (Dec 22, 2006)

Any ideas, suggestions as to how to keep the sawdust/shavings from the on/off switch and control box? I thought maybe a plastic cover when operating but don't know if it would get to hot.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

I don't think I would put plastic over it. I keep a airhose handy right by my Jet 1220 and blow it out every now and again while turning. Haven't had a problem in 4 yrs.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

I have the same lathe, and this hasn't created issues for me. I just knock it off as needed. I did notice that Delta redesigned the power switch recently. I could see where the old design could have an issue if chippings pile up under the switch to prevent it from being turned off. It would take some pretty extreme turning, with never powering down the lathe, for this to happen. I would just knock of any dust or shavings as you are going.


----------

